# How bad to the raiders suck!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the raiders the new bengals? They seem to suck year after year and this year isn't looking any better for them. How can you keep getting top 10 draft pics and suck that bad!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree, they need some help. For all the hype about that Jemarcus Russell guy, i sure dont see why he was worth the holdout he was involved in. If your gonna hold out you better be worth it when they finally give in. I cant help but like the raiders, I have always liked the raiders, but they are sure making it tough the last few years.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I agree, they need some help. For all the hype about that Jemarcus Russell guy, i sure dont see why he was worth the holdout he was involved in. If your gonna hold out you better be worth it when they finally give in. I cant help but like the raiders, I have always liked the raiders, but they are sure making it tough the last few years.


Thats how you know you are a true fan, I suffered through some 2-12 cowboys seasons man they were ugly. I notice you didn't pick up russell as your fantasy qb.... BTW I am gonna whoop you this week!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya , keep dreaming buddy, Im going to do some "re-structuring " of my team this week. You going down boy!!! Pretty sad I only got 3 points from my #1 draft pick in Brady. He's on waivers now. You think I should have kept him or do you think it was good to Boot his arse? I mean they say its season ending, but you think theyre going to come back 8 weeks later & say he';s ready to go? Sucks because I almost put Favre in about 20 times before Sunday because I wasnt sure on whether Brady would even play. I should have put him in. I think 4x4bronco's team was on steroids this week. I got my arse whooped!!!! :lol:

I have always & will always be a cowboys fan, But as a little kid, Bo Jackson was the man. Ya know how there are those teams that you will always like, regardless of who plays on them? I have always liked the Raiders, Dolphins, Packers & probrably always will. EXCEPT when they play the Cowboys!!! Ive gotta say tho, I still think my favorie QB is Favre, even though he plays for the Jets now.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope they just keep loosing


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

duck jerky said:


> I hope they just keep loosing


+1

Me Too I love it when the Raiders get killed :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I think 4x4bronco's team was on steroids this week. I got my arse whooped!!!! :lol:


 -/O\- 
-/O\- 
Sorry you got stuck with me last week. My team was pretty unstoppable last week.
And don't be too hard on the sucky Raiders, after all they were playing against the best team in the league


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > I think 4x4bronco's team was on steroids this week. I got my arse whooped!!!! :lol:
> ...


Didn't they play the bronco's I swear the cowboys and the steelers played other teams last week. Hopefully you weren't implying that the broncos were the best team in football, they aren't even the best team in there division. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


ouch


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

But lets just say that I would take Brandon Marshall and Jay Cutler on my starting fantasy roster anytime!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe the Broncos are just really good. We'll see here in a little over an hour.

*Go Broncos.*


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> But lets just say that I would take Brandon Marshall and Jay Cutler on my starting fantasy roster anytime!


Sorry I'm not willing to trade them just yet  .


----------

